# Clé usb qui bloque le wifi



## Farnots (17 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec une de mes clés usb, en effet dès que je la connecte sur mon mac ma connexion internet (wifi) ne marche plus c'est à dire que le FAI,  INTERNET et SERVEUR deviennent rouge immédiatement lors de la connexion de la clé et redeviennent vert une fois que je déconnecte la clé usb.

Celle ci est bien vide car je l'ai formaté une dizaine de fois et avec des formats différents mais rien n'y fait.

De plus j'ai vérifié avec d'autre clés usb que ce ne soit pas mes ports usb de mon mac qui sont défectueux mais je n'ai aucun problème avec ça car tout fonctionne parfaitement avec autres clés usb et disque dur externe.

Pour ma configuration c'est un MacBook Pro (fin 2012) et avec OS X Mountain Lion 10.8.4. Pour la clé usb c'est une Lexar 32Go et je n'avais jamais eu de problème avant sur mon mac.

Je vous remercie donc par avance pour votre soirée.


----------



## edd72 (17 Septembre 2013)

Le "FAI,  INTERNET et SERVEUR", c'est quoi? Un truc sur ton modem? 
Tu vis en France? C'est quoi comme Box?


----------



## Farnots (17 Septembre 2013)

Le FAI, INTERNET et SERVEUR est ce que l'on retrouve lorsque l'on fait le diagnostique du réseau wifi depuis le panneau des préférences réseaux.

Je vis bien en France et je suis chez Free. Cependant je pense pas que le problème vient de la box car lorsque je me la clé et que je n'ai du coup plus internet sur mon mac, sur les autres appareils connecté cela fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (18 Septembre 2013)

un conseil met ta clée usb à la poubelle avant qu'elle ne foute en l'air la carte mère de ton Macbook pro ...


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

Vérifie aussi que cette clé fasse le même problème avec d'autres matériels Mac ou PC. Si oui, en effet il serait sage de l'écarter avant qu'elle ne provoque un court-circuit sur le port USB.


----------



## Farnots (18 Septembre 2013)

Oui j'ai ce problème avec ma clé uniquement sur mon mac, sur des pc sous windows ou linux pas de problème.  Mais dans tout les cas la clés reste utilisable mais "juste" cette coupure de wifi sur mac.

Vous pensez vraiment qu'il faut la jeter ? Il n'y a pas moyen de la réparer ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (18 Septembre 2013)

Je ne prendrais pas trop de risque , une clée usb de 32go au pire sa coute dans les 25 30 euro... si la clée vendrais a faire un cour circuit sur le port usb de ta carte mère, ce sera fatale pour la carte mère de ton mac et la le prix d'une carte mère d'un Macbook Pro on est souvent pas loin du prix du mac neuf !!!
Donc un conseil, met la clée a la poubelle et offre toi une nouvelle clée pour 25 euro au moins tu évite les risque


----------



## edd72 (18 Septembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le diagnostique du court-circuit.

Quand elle est branchée, fonctionne-t'elle?

Si tu la branches au bout d'une rallonge, observes-tu le même phénomène?

(moi, je m'oriente vers des interférences que je n'explique pas trop, il faudrait le modèle exact de la clé)


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> ...il faudrait le modèle exact de la clé ...



En effet, ça serait intéressant... Stockage Personnel | Lexar France ...parce que si c'était le cas, des interférences, ce serait sacrément violent.  Et comme je suis curieux de nature, je vais suivre ce message.


----------



## Farnots (19 Septembre 2013)

Alors pour le model il s'agit de la Clé USB Lexar®JumpDrive® S23 USB 3.0 (verte si vous voulez tout savoir )

Sinon pour tester par rallonge comment veut tu que je procède ? J'utilise un hub usb ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Septembre 2013)

Farnots a dit:


> Alors pour le model il s'agit de la Clé USB Lexar®JumpDrive® S23 USB 3.0 (verte si vous voulez tout savoir )
> 
> Sinon pour tester par rallonge comment veut tu que je procède ? J'utilise un hub usb ?


Ce n'est définitivement pas un court circuit. Inutile de jeter ta clé à la poubelle.
Le wifi utilise une fréquence très proche de celle de l'USB 3.0. Les Macbook et MacMini n'isole pas suffisamment bien la carte bluetooth de celle wifi, et les périphériques causent très fréquemment des interférences. Ta connexion passe d'activer à désactiver toutes les secondes, et ne se stabilise que quand tu éloignes le périphérique USB 3.0 de ton mac. 
Dans le cas d'un disque dur, mettez le plus loin du Mac. Dans le cas des clés USB 3.0, n'en achetez pas. Ces trucs sont prévus pour se connecter/ déconnecter facilement, l'utiliser en permanence avec une rallonge va être fastidieux.


----------



## Farnots (19 Septembre 2013)

Ah dans ce cas là c'est pas très utilise de proposer des ports usb 3.0 si on ne peut pas utiliser les périphériques qui vont avec.

A part de ne pas l'utiliser sur mon mac. Tu n'as pas de solution ?


----------



## edd72 (19 Septembre 2013)

Si tu as une rallonge USB (ou un hub USB avec rallonge), ce serait intéressant que tu testes pour confirmer le diagnostique.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Septembre 2013)

Farnots a dit:


> Ah dans ce cas là c'est pas très utilise de proposer des ports usb 3.0 si on ne peut pas utiliser les périphériques qui vont avec.
> 
> A part de ne pas l'utiliser sur mon mac. Tu n'as pas de solution ?


Essaie de trouver un Shield USB 3.0 de taille réduite. Quand j'en ai pris un pour mon Mini, il n'en existait pas encore pour les Macbook. Tu peux lire comment procéder pour en monter un sur un Mini: Shielding Resolves USB 3.0 Conflict with Bluetooth. 

Essaie sinon d'utiliser ta clé USB à une distance respectable de ton Mac et de tout routeur Wifi, borne airport... Je recommande 4-5 mètres pour un Disque Dur.


----------



## Farnots (20 Septembre 2013)

Ok donc je pense que l'hypothèse des interférences est bien valide.

En effet avec le hub usb cela marche parfaitement même en le mettant près du mac (je sais pas si ça joue réellement la distance) mais en tout cas l'ajout d'une nouvelle interface me permet de contourner le problème.

De plus j'ai donc cherché un peu sur le sujet et je suis tombé sur le centre d'aide Apple qui précise bien ce problème : Questions et réponses sur l?utilisation de périphériques*USB*3 sur les ordinateurs Mac et également sur ce document en lien par Intel qui expliquer la source du problème : http://www.usb.org/developers/whitepapers/327216.pdf

Cependant ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'il est toujours précisé que c'est certaine clé usb qui cause ces interférences mais par contre aucun moyen n'est donnée pour les distinguer. Donc ça die pas beaucoup.

Sinon pour le truc du shield usb je vois pas comment le foutre sur mon macbook et je t'avoue j'ai pas trop envie de le désosser  mais merci quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Septembre 2013)

Farnots a dit:


> Sinon pour le truc du shield usb je vois pas comment le foutre sur mon macbook


Moi non plus. 



> Cependant ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'il est toujours précisé que  c'est certaine clé usb qui cause ces interférences mais par contre aucun  moyen n'est donnée pour les distinguer. Donc ça die pas beaucoup.


Mon Lacie d2 Quadra USB 3.0 était un nid à interférence pour mon Mini et le reste encore pour mon MBP. Il y a une erreur de conception flagrante sur nos nouvelles générations de Mac, ainsi que sur les nouveaux périphériques de stockage. L'USB 3.0 émet un bruit sur les fréquences du Wifi et du bluetooth. C'était très prévisible pourtant personne ne veut assumer ses responsabilités. Les fabriquant de périphériques renvoient la balle sur Apple, qui la leur renvoie dessus en déclarant que seul certains périphériques seraient mauvais. Aux dernières nouvelles, ils peuvent tous potentiellement poser problème.


----------



## patrick.2 (9 Septembre 2014)

amusant hein, j'ai le même soucis 

j'ai acheté ca hier, ca je voulais une clé usb 3,0  ... dur dur, plus de net 
http://www.qilive.com/produit/cle-usb-double-entree
par contre trés pratique car deux cotés, ca permet de la mettre sur un telephone par exemple 

je n'ai plus de hub, j'en ai commandé un on verra bien la suite . sinon le taux de tranfert a pas l'air trés bon ... mais je n'ai pas calculé .

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

il est beau lol 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

j'avais oublié que ma rallonge ne me servait plus, donc j'ai essayé a distance et ca marche nikel , plus de soucis de wifi, a deux cms de la box mandarine 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------

5 Mo/s


----------



## Loeti (21 Novembre 2019)

bonjour,

c'est un vieux sujet désolé 
jai quasiment le même problème avec une Lexar 3.0 de 8go, et un MacBook Pro touch bar 2017 ceci dit toujours branchée sur un hub avec rallonge et des qu'elle est connecté plus d'internet wifi, 
le plus étrange au départ ça commence a me bloquer les sites comme google, le cloud avec un message pas d'accès au serveur 
mais je pouvais naviguer sur yahoo, la caf ou parcelmonitor par exemple
puis au bout de quelques minutes c'est déconnection du wifi 

des que je déconnecte usb tout se rétablit 

je vais pas insister mais je voulais connaitre la raison comme je suis curieuse


----------



## Gemininox (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous !

En effet, le problème existe toujours en 2022 sur un macbook air 2015 (un peu bidouillé, mais je n'ai pas touché à la carte wifi). En l'éloignant un minimum du mac ça marche très bien.


----------

